# SWINBAITS, FROGS, SINKOS, TRICKWORMS AND CRAWS!!!



## sum-kina (Jul 14, 2010)

ANYBODY THROW THESE BAITS?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2010)

Never :mrgreen: 






https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=150508#p150508


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 14, 2010)

I throw frogs. [-o< :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

I throw them all with little success. :LOL2:


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha thats like going to a cooking message board and asking if anyone uses salt and pepper. 

STOP YELLING!!!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 14, 2010)

Senkos for me :LOL2:


----------



## perchin (Jul 15, 2010)

JD Frog's, JD worms


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 15, 2010)

All of them!


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 15, 2010)

Frogs and senkos are go to baits for me. Senkos can be fished so many ways and frogs are just going to be frogs


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 15, 2010)

clumzy_31 said:


> Frogs and senkos are go to baits for me. Senkos can be fished so many ways and frogs are just going to be frogs




Whats your favorite frog and how do you fish them?


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 15, 2010)

My favorite frog is the regular scum frog. The reason is its lite when hitting the water when you cast. I try to keep my eyes open for cover. Lily pads, trees, stems of weeds sticking out of the water, any vegetation floating and just weeds. Open water is pretty affective too but your retrieve would have to be very slow. I use srpo frogs too but they put a big beating on my wallet. Spros tend to hit the water with bigger splashes and most of the time scare the fish away when hitting water. The thicker the cover the heavier the frog so basically spros to me are good for real thick cover. Every frog has its reason just like every lure has it reason. Just remember when you see or here the explosion, your frog has been attacked. So wait 2 seconds before setting the hook.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 15, 2010)

use um all but frogs. no lilly pads around here


----------



## sum-kina (Jul 15, 2010)

PROTOAD....MY CUSTOM BAIT! STILL A PROTOTYPE, BUT WILL SOON BE ON THE MARKET! JUST A FEW MORE TWEEKS! ILL KEEP YOU POSTED..

THANKS


----------



## breachless (Jul 15, 2010)

I always used the regular ol' Scumfrogs, and when I fish with other people that don't frog much, they often end up using them. I, on the other hand, recently switched over to a frog that I found at Fleet Farm one day that is just a plain looking green frog, but instead of the skirt like on the scumfrogs, it actually has a set of legs. This thing has consistently produced big fish for me this year, and I really believe it's because this thing really actually looks like a real frog. I would say when fishing with other people that are using the scumfrogs, I consistently get at least twice as many strikes fishing the same areas from the same boat at the same time. I have to go buy more (my last one is probably still lodged in the roof of the mouth of the biggest bass I have ever seen in real life...) so I will find out what it's called and post a pic next time I make it over to Fleet or Gander Mountain.


----------



## sum-kina (Jul 15, 2010)

i throw my custom frogs and swimbaits every chance i get! as soon as i find my camra cord to download pics ill post them.... im from south fl. deep south in the everglades and the fishin down there is crazy with frogs! moved to GA when i was 10, so ive had to adjust to the deep water of the big lakes. got a jon boat (alumacraft 1436) bout two yrs ago and i love the small lake and resivors around home!


----------

